# Clever Boat Names



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Anyone out there have any clever boat names that they don't mind sharing? I have always wanted to name my boat but don't want just google a name so I figured I would turn to my 2cool friends for some inspiration /ideas. TIA


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

2LiL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nauti Cat

Wet Dream

Spec Rig

Bottom two are names of boats I owned. Nauti Cat is my son's Tran Cat.

TH


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

E Fish N Sea (my flats boat)

Unsinkable 2


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

Had a friend who was in the boat business in Houston...He sold a boat to his friend who chose the name 'After You'. Had twin engines and sort of implied he could chase you down but when you asked him why did he name his boat that, he would share that whenever someone asked him the name of his boat, he would reply "I named it After You'"and of course the person would be flattered etc. Thought that was kind of funny.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Seamen Demon
Snapper Slapper
The Spec-Tator
Gotta Go
Beats Workin'


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Here 4 the Beer


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Single, finally


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Mystify

Sweet Release


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

"Fat Black Women & Cocaine"


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Potlicker j/k

Sea U


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

I saw an old tunnel v at the buceeâ€™s in Freeport a couple years back with â€œDirty *****â€ painted on the side. It fit.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

The Office
So when someone asks where you are, the answer sounds good!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

"Just Add Water"


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Crack Oar


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

MasterBaiter
SmellyKat


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Empty Pockets


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for all of the ideas!!! They gave me the inspiration I needed. Trout hunters ?Spec Rig? got me thinking and I think I am going to call her ?Texas Rig?. It has multiple meanings which I like and will look great! Thanks for all the creativity


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

AlumiNaughty.... but it's already in use on my boat!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Chemical Lobotomy*

Thorazine - because when I'm on her, I lose my mind.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Holy Water


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Never Again II


----------



## Specktackulure (Jul 12, 2009)

Happy Hooker


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

wiznut said:


> AlumiNaughty.... but it's already in use on my boat!


. This might be the best name for an aluminum boat I have seen! Great name!


----------



## Kyron1971 (Mar 5, 2018)

Very upset they will not let me register as a Whaling Vessel.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Jury Duty. Never officially put the name on my boat, but, before I retired, if a customer happened to call me to schedule a job on a day I planned to fish I would tell them I'd be on "Jury Duty" that day. Once, I even got a call while I was fishing. My response, "I'm on Jury Duty". Let me get back to you."

The name's yours if you want it.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Hakuna Matata


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Titan Uranus......


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Church

That way you won't be lying to any one when you told them you were in CHURCH on Sunday.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Always liked "Miss Behavin" and "For Sail"


----------



## trout hound (Aug 12, 2012)

Solidwaste


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

A-salt-weapon


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

I bought this rig a couple of years after I retired and my wife suggested this name. It was a good choice.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

My favorite. I don't work any more so I don't need it but it would be great for those who do.



Ox Eye said:


> Jury Duty. Never officially put the name on my boat, but, before I retired, if a customer happened to call me to schedule a job on a day I planned to fish I would tell them I'd be on "Jury Duty" that day. Once, I even got a call while I was fishing. My response, "I'm on Jury Duty". Let me get back to you."
> 
> The name's yours if you want it.


----------



## Ibfurloughed (Aug 18, 2017)

Thinking of a name for mine also. My name is Buck and if I'm on the boat naturally I'm off work. So how about BuckOff. Offensive?


----------



## JDT4430 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ibfurloughed said:


> Thinking of a name for mine also. My name is Buck and if I'm on the boat naturally I'm off work. So how about BuckOff. Offensive?


Not offensive at all. Above that in fine print it needs to say "If you can read this you need to" BuckOff


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I named my Blackjack ... 21

.


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

my Pathfinder is nick-named "Black Snatch"


----------



## joeho (May 4, 2016)

Scotch-n-Water is boat's name.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> A-salt-weapon


I've always liked that name for a boat. Saw a Tran Sport 24' XLR8 LS in Port Mansfield that had that name on it. Sweet boat that was rigged out nice and the name sort of fit lol.

If nothing else it might pizz off some snowflake. 

TH


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Ro No Mo
the guy had a kayak previously


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

*Spare some change?*

Mine is Coin-Operated


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

If I had a green boat, I would call it "Kermit's Finger"


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Live well


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Man this thread really got a lot more traction than I originally thought it would. I ended up naming the boat on Monday but keep them coming, it is fun to read through them all.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

*Oyster Crush*

I'm calling her "Oyster Crush". 'Cause with that 3/16th aluminum hull, this ole Scandy White fears no oyster bed.


----------



## CasualHookup (Aug 2, 2014)

My last boat was the CasualHookup. 

havenâ€™t figured out a riff on naming the new boat something similar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

If/when I get my boat

â€œWASTED SEAMENâ€


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

My boat's name
Fishoholic


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Great names folks!!!

My buddies offshore boat was so rough, I recommended "Chiropractor's Dream"

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

This goes back to the early 80's and is also indicative of how times have changed....but Jose Wejebe raised a few eyebrows (especially amongst us guides) when he bought Ralph Delph's old Seacraft and named it _Spanish Fly_


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

one of the best names I've ever seen was on a huge yacht in Fort Lauderdale, "Sorry Kids".


----------



## oldsalt123 (Oct 31, 2017)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4152770&stc=1&d=1521124194http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4152770&stc=1&d=1521124194


----------



## oldsalt123 (Oct 31, 2017)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4152842&stc=1&d=1521124599some people find it offensive


----------



## Tumble Weed (Mar 9, 2018)

When I buy my first wood boat, I shall name her Splinters.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you had a 2000 dv190 Red-Fin you could not call it The Mighty Red-Fin.
If you get one, PM me I could use some parts :>)


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

My first boat was pinche pesca......

My current boat is pinche pesca-dos

Get it......lol









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Always liked Tommy Countzeâ€™s boat name â€œUno Masâ€


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Knotty Fly


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Aluma matata
gimme da skinny
tin lizzy
jacked up


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

My uncle named his boat Pisonya many years ago.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

My sailboat is _Guardian Spirit_


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Best one Iâ€™ve seen...drinking cold ones at the Flying Dutchman deck with some friends...BIG boat goes by. 

Dingies name...Original Contract

BIG boats name...Change Order

Bout fell outa my chair was laughing so hard!


----------



## kmack (Jul 27, 2006)

Our ski boat w/ Johnson 130 is named "Lil Stinker" and flies a Skunk flag!


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

For one of my first boats I strongly considered Barely Legal, it applied to the boat and my best fish back then. If I were to put a name on my current boat it would probably be Only Child.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Way back when I was single I had to make a decision between a boat I could pick up chicks in or a fishing boat. My clever idea to achieve both was to go with the fishing boat but name it:

*The Cunning Ling Quest* with an appropriate tongue graphic

Say it fast and think about it.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I think the funniest one I ever saw was in Florida..... 

Salty Surprise


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Saltwater Soul said:


> Way back when I was single I had to make a decision between a boat I could pick up chicks in or a fishing boat. My clever idea to achieve both was to go with the fishing boat but name it:
> 
> *The Cunning Ling Quest* with an appropriate tongue graphic
> 
> Say it fast and think about it.


Rhymes with Delores.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Pole dancer


----------



## Lobo41 (Feb 19, 2017)

Gimme dat Knot


----------



## head shaker (Jun 27, 2012)

Twi*Lite* Zone


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

La Migra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Full of Seaman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyW81 (Jul 26, 2016)

My boat's name is "Trophy Wife"

Much to the dismay of my actual wife....


----------



## Big Shorty (Jun 18, 2006)

Saw a 52' Hatteras named The dog House


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I call mine "Side Piece"


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Grandfathers 1st boat name was,
The Other Woman 

Grandmother passed and he named his second boat,
The Only Woman 

My dad had boat we ran out of Freeport for years,
â€œBadinfluence â€œ


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

As a veteran of the US Navy Submarine Service, I'm naming mine "At Test Depth" or " 'Phin Chaser"... as submarine warfare insignia feature two dolphin fish (not porpoises) flanking a submarine. Few will get the "At Test Depth" joke, but I think it's fairly clever. ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## mad34b (Feb 15, 2016)

My boats name is "Ship Faced". My buddy had a boat named "Bite Me"


----------



## Micheletti (Feb 14, 2012)

*Clever boat names*

Hookers Dream


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Saw a flats boat in Marathon FL named â€œCasting Couchâ€


----------



## FirstCast (Dec 14, 2012)

Her Money

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Kids Inheritance


----------



## Gladesgator (Jun 29, 2015)

Had a flats boat named Flatskat, friends had Shallots w Minded, Mud Sled, Why Knot, Tightlines, Hook, Line and Leader. The last one, .his last name is Leader.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Grandsons boat name is DUM BASS


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

My prior boat was "Double Rods". 

Wife didn't like the name so....

My current boat is "Debbie's Diamond".


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

I guess my boats were a little more on the rough side. 
Could have named it Rut Row.
Ended up calling it the Worn Wench.

An old fiberglass boat our shop teacher had sitting out in the weather for years.
A couple of years after high school he passed away. His widow gave us the boat for helping clean up around the place.
The inside had cracks that let water in below the floor and waterlogged the foam. The wood in th transom was all rotted out too. The 35 horse 1957 model Johnson shifted into reverse one time while going wide open forward.

She was worn , but still a good wench!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Texun4 said:


> Man this thread really got a lot more traction than I originally thought it would. I ended up naming the boat on Monday but keep them coming, it is fun to read through them all.


What did you end up naming it?:cheers:


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

bonkers said:


> What did you end up naming it?:cheers:


Yes I ended up naming it "Texas Rig". I actually ended up coming up with it the first day I posted this as I just needed a little inspiration which I got from my fellow 2coolers! The thread just kind of took off from there and has been a lot of fun hearing everyone's names and stories behind them.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/22/...you-get-when-you-let-the-internet-decide.html


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/22/w...you-get-when-you-let-the-internet-decide.html


LMAO!! I wish I would have know about Boaty McBoatFace before I chose my name. That is awesome!


----------



## Blowup30 (Aug 18, 2008)

My Dad used to have "Smokin' Drag"


----------



## rayward (Jun 20, 2011)

"fishnmagician"


----------



## texag56 (Jan 1, 2015)

For any of you GOT fans, I named my boat Kahleesi. I dont have a pic of it on the boat but I used this and had my sis print me a vinyl decal









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

